# Makita BHP454 18v hammerdrill



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Well, after waiting for the brushless hammerdrill to come out, and being less than impressed with the apparent quality and printed specs, I decided to go ahead an buy the BHP454 to replace my aging Milwaukee V18. 

I only used it to drill 3 holes at a 1/4" diameter in concrete today, and I am less than impressed. Don't get me wrong, it drilled the 50 year old concrete effortlessly, as long as the bit stayed tight in the chuck.

Three holes, and the chucked opened up on the bit twice, causing me to rechuck it. I'd read in the reviews that makita chucks weren't the best, but I was hoping that was hooey. It's not. The chuck on this drill is difficult to tighten. I'm used to setting the drill on low speed, and holding the chuck to tighten it onto the bit holder, or drill bit. Doesn't work on this equipment. 

If I can find a replacement chuck that fits this drill, I will go that route. But if I cannot, then I will be returning this thing post haste.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Bosch. Little beefy, but a great drill.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.jacobschuck.com/


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I only ever use my hammer drill driver in the hammer mode in block and brick or for a small number of 5mm holes but anything else gets a rotary hammer.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

On a side note the new M18 Fuel is brushless and has an all steel ratcheting chuck, hasnt dropped a bit on me yet and neither did my M18 2611.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've used my new brushless that comes with the 239 kit and it drilled 10 3/16 holes for some tapcons fine with no heating up.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've used my new brushless that comes with the 239 kit and it drilled 10 3/16 holes for some tapcons fine with no heating up.


Well thats not good on a cold day.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've used my new brushless that comes with the 239 kit and it drilled 10 3/16 holes for some tapcons fine with no heating up.


So? How's that kit working out for you?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> So? How's that kit working out for you?


The tools seem fine so far, although I've not used them hard yet. Just setting cabs and what not. It's the box they come in that pisses me off. No space for the driver bits and all the paraphernalia that goes with the tools. Also the top of the box (lid) has an opening that lets the bits get inside the lid, because because they have no real place they shift all around the inside of the box and into the lid cavity. When I get them all out I'll need to duck tape up that opening.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Well thats not good on a cold day.


We don't have cold days:no: Shorts and t-shirts year round.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The tools seem fine so far, although I've not used them hard yet. Just setting cabs and what not. It's the box they come in that pisses me off. No space for the driver bits and all the paraphernalia that goes with the tools. Also the top of the box (lid) has an opening that lets the bits get inside the lid, because because they have no real place they shift all around the inside of the box and into the lid cavity. When I get them all out I'll need to duck tape up that opening.


The boxes suck big time. I took a Dewalt Tough box, the small one and put my impact and drill into it with charger, 4 batteries and a plastic case for bits. They fit so good that there is no ratteling. You need to take out the plastic tray that is screwed inside for it all to fit. After 3 monthes of use, I can say that this is one of my best mods I have made. Everthing fits nice and NO chance of forgetting a part. A quick look will tell you if anything is missing. I am very happy with it.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I use this box. I have all my drill bits, screw bits and hole saws in it and I love it.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Veto have a drill case on the cards...


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I use this box. I have all my drill bits, screw bits and hole saws in it and I love it.


I like that set up:thumbsup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I use this box. I have all my drill bits, screw bits and hole saws in it and I love it.


Those boxes rock. Different sizes, different configurations for between 20-30 bucks depending on where you buy them. They're a good value. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Today when I got home I find a new free bare tool:thumbup: from Makita, it's a BHP454 18v Hammerdrill :clap: it comes with a belt clip and a bit clip. Can't wait to put it to use. Oh and it's a Chinese tool :chinese:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I find hand tightening my Makita chuck works best....not spinning the motor and gripping it with your hand, the quick way we all try to do it. You can hear the chuck clicking by hand if you use both hands to tighten it up. 

If I drill more than 10-15 holes in concrete I grab the rotary hammer and don't look back. Cordless hammer drills aren't really made for numerous holes IMHO.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jiffys got it just crank it with your hand at it tightens down nice and tight:blink: like a ducks butt I find a battery tools works good for hammering for tapcons....


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I hear ya about using them for drilling into concrete. I have two other rotary hammers in the trailer for those days. But cut me some slack, I just bought the thing, had some 1/4" holes to drill, and couldn't wait to try it out. 

Even with the Blu-mol bit, it outperformed my old Milwaukee for the hammerdrillin. Just got real irritated with the bit loosening up.

Now leave me alone, I gotta fill out these rebate forms for my bare tools. (Oh yeah, I got the cordless multi-tool as well) Gonna send in for a free saw and sawzall.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nobodys bagging on anybody here just exchanging ideas:thumbsup: And I agree when it come to bigger holes i get out a bigger tool:whistling one designed to hammer holes better:jester:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I was going for the tongue-in-cheek humor. Maybe I need to practice with the emoticons:smile:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

As mentioned by others, I only use my cordless hammer drills for tapcons or the like. 

I have already sold my Makita BHP 454 because I have a DeWalt that is just as good(if not a little better), heavier but smaller, and has 3 speeds. I also have a Bosch HDH181-01, which is ...well.....just better.:cheesygri

But having said that the 454 is still a good drill.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> But having said that the 454 is still a good drill.


Good mine's fen great because it was free:clap: and I've sold the kit for the same price I bought it for from Amazon:thumbsup:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I had a bad experience with some 18v Dewalt tools a few years ago, and won't go back. It does seem like their new 20v line is good though. 

If all I needed was a drill/impact/saw/sawzall, I would have stayed with the Milwaukee. (Gone with the M18 Line)

My V18 Milwaukee tools were unkillable, but the last of my batteries finally bit the dust. 

I decided to go with Makita because they have cordless tools that no one else does. Specifically the cordless planer & miter saw, die grinder, and blower. And I love the drywall gun. And of course the 18v Multitool, which really sealed the deal. 

Yeah, I know Bosch has a planer, but they don't have the rest of the tools. And the ergonomics of their drills are not for me. Bosch also pissed me off with their latest jig saw. What a pos.

So I have built up the Makita set to a point now that I am committed. Which of course means they will probably upgrade to a completely new platform next week


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong, I too want to keep Makita cordless around. I am starting a cordless selection also, but felt that with all the drills I got the 454 was not worth keeping. I have the impact and recip saw. I have the circ saw and grinder coming.

The Bosch impact and drill is just better. IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Small cordless hammer drills are as useless as tits on a bull. I can drill tiny holes in block, concrete and stone faster without hammer mode with my set of sharpened carbide masonry bits:










If I have to drill more than 2 holes, anything deeper than a couple inches, or anything bigger than 1/2 inch...I break out the cordless SDS.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Makita make a rotary cordless hammer drill in 18v to drill concrete. Why would you be using a bhp454 to drill into concrete? The drill or the chuck won't last long using it like this. Drilling soft block and soft brick is ok but trying to go into concrete is a waste of time.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anybody own the Makita cordless hammer drill? Thinking of getting one for tapcons.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't know they made one:blink:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Gary H said:


>


I have one and it works better than I thought. 1/4" holes are a breeze. The battery life is not bad, it really depends on what you're drilling into.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Gary H said:


>


mines different to that one. think they make 2-3 models


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> mines different to that one. think they make 2-3 models


Yeah, we have the model below. It's the BHR240. The one in the other photo is the BHR202.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought the BHR240 to install bottom track for metal stud walls and I love it. We drilled for about 500 tap cons with it and it was great


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So today I used my new BHP454 for drilling for tapcons and it worked fine. Even used a 12" auger bit and no problem. Used the new brushless impact from the 239 kit to impact some 10" 1/2" lag screws in some predrilled holes and all was good:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Just got my new M18 Fuel brushless impact and pretty impressed so far :whistling:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

They fit alot better in my veto than the brushed models.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Good mine's fen great because it was free:clap: and I've sold the kit for the same price I bought it for from Amazon:thumbsup:


Uh-O looky what came to my door today:clap:
It's a free saw:thumbup:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

jiffy said:


> I find hand tightening my Makita chuck works best....not spinning the motor and gripping it with your hand, the quick way we all try to do it. You can hear the chuck clicking by hand if you use both hands to tighten it up.
> 
> If I drill more than 10-15 holes in concrete I grab the rotary hammer and don't look back. Cordless hammer drills aren't really made for numerous holes IMHO.


Let common sense prevail:clap:

Been using it like this, and haven't had a repeat of the "Problem"

DWB, How long did you have to wait for your bonus tools?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Lettusbee said:


> , How long did you have to wait for your bonus tools?


Makita is extremely fast!! A +++ to them for that!

I can't remember the exact times for the first kit but I remember it being fast. I ordered two more kits that were here on 7/13 and my two free tools were here yesterday. So two weeks sounds pretty good to me for a free tool.

The first kit that I bought from Makita I bought at the same time as a kit from Bosch. At the time Bosch was doing a mail in rebate for 2 free 1.5amp/hr batteries. I received all the kits at slightly different times but sent all the mail in rebates at the same time. That was around 6/22. I have yet to receive my free batteries from Bosch.:sad:


----------

